# My experience with kasumi kev



## soigne_west (Jan 20, 2021)

“Going to go ahead and try and repost this with a little context and without the screenshots of what exactly he wrote me.


around the start of the pandemic I had a comet that I was wanting to get a little work done on. I messaged kasumi kev and asked if he might be interested in working on it. He almost immediately read my message and never responded. No problem, not a big deal. But a comment I recently made in the new knife thread about not being able to get a hold of him must have really upset him. Instead of reaching out to me like any sensible business owner would. He proceed to insult and harass me on Instagram. To whic he my only reply was “lol.” I blocked him.

I started a thread about it here and included the screenshots of the vulgarities which was taken down I assume because of all the curse words.

I was then messaged from the official kemadi knives Instagram account, this time in the form of recorded voice messages, I assume so I couldn’t take screenshots of them. Same harassment ensued.

I thought that this information should be out there for anyone who may be considering doing business with this guy. All I did was say I couldn’t get a hold of him. What would happen should anyone criticize one of their knives?

Buyer Beware


----------



## ian (Jan 20, 2021)

Yea not really sure why all these threads are getting deleted. This seems like useful information and isn’t slanderous. It’s just facts.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 20, 2021)

ian said:


> Yea not really sure why all these threads are getting deleted. This seems like useful information and isn’t slanderous. It’s just facts.


Meanwhile the CJA one is still around.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 20, 2021)

what sort of product is kasumikav

i would like to avoid this


----------



## juice (Jan 20, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> I started a thread about it here and included the screenshots of the vulgarities which was taken down I assume because of all the curse words.


Seems weird to remove actual proof of behaviour, that's the bit that proves the story.


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 20, 2021)

I guess he really didn't want your money. Funny approach with the customer service.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 21, 2021)

Interesting way to do business...
Why did it get hit with the censorhammer?


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> I guess he really didn't want your money. Funny approach with the customer service.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

I saw the screens. self hatred is strong in that dude, a true wanker i mean winner.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

panda said:


> I saw the screens. self hatred is strong in that dude, a true wanker i mean winner.


Did you put an extra N and forget an E in the last word?


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

maybe a change from 'kasumi' to 'sensitive' would be more fitting.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Did you put an extra N and forget an E in the last word?


Oscar


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 21, 2021)

M1k3 said:


>


Don't do that , I don't have my safety googles


----------



## soigne_west (Jan 21, 2021)

You forgot the


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> You forgot the


are those pickles?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

panda said:


> are those pickles?


Oh, gerkins!!! And several of them.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 21, 2021)

Verbal abuse ain't cool. It ***** up communities. It needs to be OK to say so.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

If you buy a Kemadi from @preizzo is it then a Madi?


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh, gerkins!!! And several of them.


theyre so cute


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 21, 2021)

This pile on is getting sillier and sillier by the second. @soigne_west had a bad experience with the vendor and he shared it, that’s fine, even thought it would be better if Kev could defend himself, but fine. The rest of the guys that haven’t had experience with Kev or kemadi knives are just jumping on the bashing bandwagon and making this place feel like crap. Now, Matteo who is a great guy in my experience is being dragged into this. I’ve dealt with him for many years now and never had any issues. I’ve also tried 2 kemadi bulat knives and they are excellent. Edge holding is noticeably better than average, balance and profile were perfect for me. The price is very reasonable for what you get. I haven’t dealt with Kev, so have nothing to say one way or another, but the whole pile on is very distasteful and unbecoming of this place. CJA incident was different because he took money from people and disappeared, so some were trying to help these customers. What exactly is the goal here?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

Matteo is great!


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 21, 2021)

The goal is to say that abusive language, even in private, is tasteless, mean and damaging to community. Why call it out? Because it's time to do so. It's not healthy to let abusive behavior survive behind closed doors.

I have no dog in this particular fight, but I'd want someone to believe me if I said someone had spoken to me the way Soigne was. That voice matters. It's not piling on, it's simply saying it's not OK to allow abusive behavior to stay secret. We give honest reviews of products and providers here.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 21, 2021)

Like I said, OP is in his right to share his experience. The rest trail by social media is in poor taste, especially by people whom don't have personal experience with the knives or person in question. Kev is not part of KKF community and can't defend himself here.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 21, 2021)

Do you have a personal experience to share?


----------



## juice (Jan 21, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> it would be better if Kev could defend himself, but fine


Maybe it might be worth considering WHY he can't defend himself here for some context.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

there's no defending that personal attack on @soigne_west via private message, completely uncalled for and to me that calls for fair game for 'piling on' of criticism.

wasn't he banned from here for previous bad mouthing? seems like a pattern here..


----------



## soigne_west (Jan 21, 2021)

I consider myself a pretty weathered and thick skinned line cook whose been playing around with sharp things for a little while now. I’ve been on the receiving end of far worse. But what I haven’t ever dealt with is someone in this hobby, let alone a business owner, insult a customer the way I was assaulted today. In My opinion have to protect the integrity of our community from this type of behavior.


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 21, 2021)

People simply stated he ignored them when trying to do business with him or he gave them the run around. No one was attacking him, we were only stating their experience with a vendor. It was pretty eye opening to find out so many people had the same experience. Then he flipped out on one member for stating facts about his experience. There’s not much there to protect or defend from people piling on.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> Like I said, OP is in his right to share his experience. The rest trail by social media is in poor taste, especially by people whom don't have personal experience with the knives or person in question. Kev is not part of KKF community and can't defend himself here.


Neither is CJA.

If bad retailers have no presence here, whether banned or just not a member, are we as members not supposed to share messed up experiences here?


P.S. I have nothing against Matteo except for that God awful "handshake" emojis he keeps posting. Check out Tinder or something?


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 21, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> I consider myself a pretty weathered and thick skinned line cook whose been playing around with sharp things for a little while now. I’ve been on the receiving end of far worse. But what I haven’t ever deal with is someone in this hobby, let alone a business owner, insult a customer the way I was assaulted today. In My opinion have to protect the integrity of our community from this type of behavior.


You are perfectly in your right to share your experience. The rest of the pile up is in bad taste, dragging other members of the company and this community into it is wrong.

I am sure you don't need a bunch of guys who were not there helping you out.


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 21, 2021)

For sure this sucks for Matteo more than anyone. He’s been extremely helpful, polite, and professional. (Although I’m not sure if he was calling me a jerk off or just giving me a sweaty fist bump with his emojis ) He’s reached out and I have plenty of respect for him for trying to remedy the situation. No ones here trying to bash him or bash the product. Many have stated they still chose to buy the knives second hand. I feel for him but we all make our choices and have to deal with them and I’m assuming he’s the one who chose his business partner. Hopefully a lot of good can come from this and they can get things back on track. When I’m ready I’ll reach out again trying to purchase and see if can be handled professionally.


----------



## RDalman (Jan 21, 2021)

I also had a pretty ****** experience with him incl his beautiful schoolkid bullying per voicemessages. It also cost me money (shipping here and back to look a knife over) to remedy his attacks by way of a customer of mine. 5/5 trumps to him


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2021)

My personal view as a mod: 

I don't want to steer the discussion of topic, but just to clarify - it is sometimes not easy to find the balance on what content to pull offline. The reason with the previous threads was that it was seen more of a personal personal conflict rather than issue with a business. If this thread stays clear off personal attacks or slander, then you may as well find it here tomorrow.


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 21, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> The goal is to say that abusive language, even in private, is tasteless, mean and damaging to community. Why call it out? Because it's time to do so. It's not healthy to let abusive behavior survive behind closed doors.
> 
> I have no dog in this particular fight, but I'd want someone to believe me if I said someone had spoken to me the way Soigne was. That voice matters. It's not piling on, it's simply saying it's not OK to allow abusive behavior to stay secret. We give honest reviews of products and providers here.



This. 

I've never dealt personally with Kev, although I follow him on IG and have read a few of his comments there that certainly struck me as pretty rude and childish. I'm glad @soigne_west posted this, as I wanted to try a Kemadi this year. I no longer have interest, because I don't deal with jerks and don't give them my business. How is this behavior in any way, shape, or form acceptable? 

I don't see anyone "piling on" here. Lots of positive comments about the knives themselves and, of course, Matteo - who is as polite/helpful/awesome as everyone else says.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 21, 2021)

I understand both sides in this argument, but let’s not kid ourselves: it’s not the first time this happened with this specific person.

this really doesn’t look like the OP is badmouthing someone who otherwise is a posterchild of good behavior, and that’s why I think it actually is of relevance to the public here to understand what we’re dealing with.

same with Cris Anderson.

i will most likely call out another person/vendor soon and trust me: I’ve been trying to avoid that for a long long time and gave him plenty of chances to fix the situation. But he has my knife now since January 2018, just for some Spa treatment and a new handle.


----------



## ian (Jan 21, 2021)

alterwisser said:


> But he has my knife now since January 2018, just for some Spa treatment and a new handle.



??!


----------



## benhendy (Jan 21, 2021)

I got the ignore treatment as well...
I asked about pricing and steels through Kemadi and in turn was asked what size I wanted to which I responded 225 or 240. Since then, nothing.
That's OK as there are plenty of other makers out there who I want to try.
I was following him on IG but his ranting got to me.
It is as pity as others noted the knives are very reasonably priced for the performance they deliver. Maybe I will pick one up on the happy hunting ground that is BST.


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2021)

ian said:


> ??!


Let's keep this for that separate thread.


----------



## Barry's Knives (Jan 21, 2021)

Fwiw I bought a kemadi from kev and he was extremely pleasant to deal with. Not trying to excuse bad behavior at all, just to say that there are also some good experiences too.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 21, 2021)

ian said:


> ??!



Yes, I sent a knife and a block of wood to someone in North America (let’s leave it at that) for a spa treatment and new handle.

he still has the knife. Three years later. Tons of promises and stuff, I even offered that he can raffle it off and We donate the money. Or that he’ll send it back unfinished. Or that he’ll send it to another maker to finish it. That maker had already agreed, as did the maker who’s currently in possession of said knife. Still nothing happened.


----------



## bryan03 (Jan 21, 2021)

benhendy said:


> I asked about pricing and steels through Kemadi and in turn was asked what size I wanted to which I responded 225 or 240. Since then, nothing.




I don't want to stand up for anyone here, but Instagram messaging is hell to deal with. and i know i'm missing a **** of messages and questions because of this, and it's not bad will.

the best way is always email.


----------



## benhendy (Jan 21, 2021)

bryan03 said:


> I don't want to stand up for anyone here, but Instagram messaging is hell to deal with. and i know i'm missing a **** of messages and questions because of this, and it's not bad will.
> 
> the best way is always email.



I wasn't able to find an email address to make contact. But like I said, plenty of other makers out there to try! Maybe even you if I am lucky enough to grab one in the rush one day


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 21, 2021)

bryan03 said:


> I don't want to stand up for anyone here, but Instagram messaging is hell to deal with. and i know i'm missing a **** of messages and questions because of this, and it's not bad will.
> 
> the best way is always email.



I’m gonna send you an email to let you know that your handles are too long.

Just giving you a heads up


----------



## bryan03 (Jan 21, 2021)

you already did this ...


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 21, 2021)

bryan03 said:


> you already did this ...



i don’t remember ever saying that


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 21, 2021)

Kev is one of the best sharpeners (and polishers) in the USA, maybe the world.. And really well connected in the knife world. I also consider him a friend.


----------



## TSF415 (Jan 21, 2021)

bryan03 said:


> I don't want to stand up for anyone here, but Instagram messaging is hell to deal with. and i know i'm missing a **** of messages and questions because of this, and it's not bad will.
> 
> the best way is always email.



I’m sure it’s a pain but you also didn’t build your business model around Instagram. You have a website with an email. He chose to sell on IG. The instructions for purchasing are literally “dm if interested.” Even then I’d cut some slack for being over his head and building a business he can’t control but as a business owner I can’t get behind the actions taken towards a potential customer. All that was said was, “he left my messages on read.”


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah the silly thing was that he could have taken it as an opportunity instead.. would have taken just as much time to write a simple ' sorry I missed your message, it slipt through because X. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you in the future bla bla'.
Same amount of effort but entirely different result.


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 21, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Yeah the silly thing was that he could have taken it as an opportunity instead.. would have taken just as much time to write a simple ' sorry I missed your message, it slipt through because X. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you in the future bla bla'.
> Same amount of effort but entirely different result.


Same thing with..


----------



## wind88 (Jan 21, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> “Going to go ahead and try and repost this with a little context and without the screenshots of what exactly he wrote me.
> 
> 
> around the start of the pandemic I had a comet that I was wanting to get a little work done on. I messaged kasumi kev and asked if he might be interested in working on it. He almost immediately read my message and never responded. No problem, not a big deal. But a comment I recently made in the new knife thread about not being able to get a hold of him must have really upset him. Instead of reaching out to me like any sensible business owner would. He proceed to insult and harass me on Instagram. To whic he my only reply was “lol.” I blocked him.
> ...



I shared what I considered to be constructive criticisms of my "custom" kemadi knife and was treated the same as well. Those voice clips he sent were epic. Oh, and he threatened for a physical beating too just for good measure.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 21, 2021)

I completely understand the frustrations of dealing with the public and in rare instances I think telling the most egregious offenders to go away and never come back is a legitimate response. Gratuitous abuse, however, is never acceptable. I was among those who inquiries were ignored so I guess I got off easy.


----------



## bruce8088 (Jan 21, 2021)

I was good friends with this guy in question, welcomed him into my house physically and then the last message I got was a physical threat of rough up with tons of profanity laid in - got me so disappointed that I removed telegram entirely a while back just so he and matteo can stop harassing me for selling my kemadi and sharing my honest unbiased feedback hoping folks can benefit from my experience.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 21, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> “Going to go ahead and try and repost this with a little context and without the screenshots of what exactly he wrote me.
> 
> 
> around the start of the pandemic I had a comet that I was wanting to get a little work done on. I messaged kasumi kev and asked if he might be interested in working on it. He almost immediately read my message and never responded. No problem, not a big deal. But a comment I recently made in the new knife thread about not being able to get a hold of him must have really upset him. Instead of reaching out to me like any sensible business owner would. He proceed to insult and harass me on Instagram. To whic he my only reply was “lol.” I blocked him.
> ...



Voice clips can be screen recorded as a video and uploaded to YouTube and shared as a link.




Barmoley said:


> Now, Matteo who is a great guy in my experience is being dragged into this.



Matteo sort of dragged himself into this by making childish remarks to @bruce8088 in the other thread. He also has tagged me and others in various social media posts with childish comments.





Runner_up said:


> I don't deal with jerks and don't give them my business.



Very well said. I don’t care how good some people think those knives are (I also know some who weren’t overly thrilled, so take the hype for what it’s worth). There’s plenty of other good knives out there, and other things to spend disposable income on too.


----------



## bruce8088 (Jan 21, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> Like I said, OP is in his right to share his experience. The rest trail by social media is in poor taste, especially by people whom don't have personal experience with the knives or person in question. Kev is not part of KKF community and can't defend himself here.



he was until he got himself banned here for exhibiting the same behaviors - facts.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

wind88 said:


> I shared what I considered to be constructive criticisms of my "custom" kemadi knife and was treated the same as well. Those voice clips he sent were epic. Oh, and he threatened for a physical beating too just for good measure.


lashing out like that is a clear sign of deep rooted insecurity


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

bruce8088 said:


> I was good friends with this guy in question, welcomed him into my house physically and then the last message I got was a physical threat of rough up with tons of profanity laid in - got me so disappointed that I removed telegram entirely a while back just so he and matteo can stop harassing me for selling my kemadi and sharing my honest unbiased feedback hoping folks can benefit from my experience.


u no like my knives, ill beat u up!


----------



## preizzo (Jan 21, 2021)

bruce8088 said:


> I was good friends with this guy in question, welcomed him into my house physically and then the last message I got was a physical threat of rough up with tons of profanity laid in - got me so disappointed that I removed telegram entirely a while back just so he and matteo can stop harassing me for selling my kemadi and sharing my honest unbiased feedback hoping folks can benefit from my experience.





bruce8088 said:


> I was good friends with this guy in question, welcomed him into my house physically and then the last message I got was a physical threat of rough up with tons of profanity laid in - got me so disappointed that I removed telegram entirely a while back just so he and matteo can stop harassing me for selling my kemadi and sharing my honest unbiased feedback hoping folks can benefit from my experience.


You can keep writing stuff man , at the end the people knows you are and what are you capable of doing.

Tanner I don't understand why you taking his side in a discussion that he created to just get people angry .

We can keep going on for ages , you have no point to make in my view,I just see 3 guys who want to **** against something that they don't like .
I will not drag myself in to this anymore , people know who I am and people know you you are guys ,so I will be always winning 

Cheers Matteo


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 21, 2021)

preizzo said:


> You can keep writing stuff man , at the end the people knows you are and what are you capable of doing.
> 
> Tanner I don't understand why you taking his side in a discussion that he created to just get people angry .
> 
> ...


I feel the lady doth protest too much.
I, for one, am happy when dirty laundry is put out to dry. People need to know what they're getting into when pursuing those elusive blades. I'm another who has had limited contact with Kev but like most it seems, just hit a dead end and radio silence. I count my blessings......


----------



## preizzo (Jan 21, 2021)

panda said:


> u no like my knives, ill beat u up!


Panda do you understand that you fomenting the words of a guy who was taking a piss of you all the time before getting banned?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 21, 2021)

preizzo said:


> Tanner I don't understand why you taking his side in a discussion that he created to just get people angry


Just stating the facts. The other posts speak for themselves. Maybe take a moment to calm down and re-read them.


----------



## juice (Jan 21, 2021)

preizzo said:


> so I will be always winning


Maybe not after your strange posts in this thread...


----------



## ian (Jan 21, 2021)

Maybe let's try to keep this to statements of fact about Kev, though, just to keep the thread from being deleted or locked.


----------



## Matus (Jan 21, 2021)

OK, after taking a moment I decided not to do any active post moderation, because I find this quote quite fitting: 

_"... I will not drag myself in to this anymore , people know who I am and people know you ..."_

I would STRONGLY suggest this thread steers clear off any personal attacks or insults. Keep it focused on your experience with Kev and choose your words wisely. I can fend off rest of the mod team only as long.


----------



## bruce8088 (Jan 21, 2021)

Matus said:


> OK, after taking a moment I decided not to do any active post moderation, because I find this quote quite fitting:
> 
> _"... I will not drag myself in to this anymore , people know who I am and people know you ..."_
> 
> I would STRONGLY suggest this thread steers clear off any personal attacks or insults. Keep it focused on your experience with Kev and choose your words wisely. I can fend off rest of the mod team only as long.



totally agree - perhaps those who have left a feedback can refrain from leaving further feedback. I'm shared mine so i'll move on too.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

huh?


----------



## inferno (Jan 21, 2021)

🌪


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 21, 2021)

Now i have a song stuck in my head


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Now i have a song stuck in my head


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Now i have a song stuck in my head


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 22, 2021)

M1k3 said:


>




Wow. I had forgotten about this. A kid in high school used to yell this at people randomly 


panda said:


>




You need Jesus.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 22, 2021)

QCDawg said:


> Kev is one of the best sharpeners (and polishers) in the USA, maybe the world.. And really well connected in the knife world. I also consider him a friend.


Lol, I'm pretty sure you're taking the piss here, but Kev overthins every knife. Basically he's destroying every knife that comes to him with no thought of preserving the geometry, grind or profile.


----------



## DaM0w (Jan 22, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Lol, I'm pretty sure you're taking the piss here, but Kev overthins every knife. Basically he's destroying every knife that comes to him with no thought of preserving the geometry, grind or profile.



kev has refinished two knives of mine, both were pretty much new and unsharpened, and both came back vastly improved in all aspects. I don’t know if destroyed is the right word, altering maybe, because that’s what people are paying him to do.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 22, 2021)

Eh... I can't add too much here...

Since this thread generated a lot of activity and I got click-baited... what I might say is:



Matus said:


> My personal view as a mod:
> 
> I don't want to steer the discussion of topic, but just to clarify - it is sometimes not easy to find the balance on what content to pull offline. The reason with the previous threads was that it was seen more of a personal personal conflict rather than issue with a business. If this thread stays clear off personal attacks or slander, then you may as well find it here tomorrow.



My impression is that mods can wear their responsibilities in comfort the majority of the time. It is participation in a hobby and community they enjoy. A minority of time is spent making judgement calls on thread/posts in relation to the forum rules. This not relaxing for them... it is work. They have other commitments/passions in life and are fallible like the rest of us. I have sympathy for them if they fall on the conservative side of a judgement and shut a thread down. It is easier for them. It can be mildly entertaining to read through posts in a flame war... but it sounds awfully like work if you expect them to read through it with proper context and decide who is 'right'.

Keep it tidy KKF - don't expect the mods to see nuance if you flirt with (or cross) the boundaries. And thank you mods for keeping KKF a reasonable and largely respectful/open community.



[Not that the mods really need defence... but surely its not a mystery why some posts are redacted or threads torn down either.... ]


----------



## Matus (Jan 22, 2021)

@Luftmensch thank you for the kind words.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 22, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Lol, I'm pretty sure you're taking the piss here, but Kev overthins every knife. Basically he's destroying every knife that comes to him with no thought of preserving the geometry, grind or profile.


I've personally handled every knife in Kev's personal kit, and this statement is unequivocally false. Kevin was an essential part of Joe Schrum's, Halcyon Forge, developing the geometry his knives now have, which is some of the best in the world. 
Kev is a friend, and I don't think its a big deal if people don't like the way he operates, everyone cant like everyone. That being said there is absolutely zero way his talent and ability can be called into question. If you don't like how thin at the edge his knives are, then thats personal bias and should not be used as a reason for bashing his work. If you cant use knives that thin without chipping them, then it most likely user error.


----------



## Jfotog (Jan 22, 2021)

I actually don't get what the OPs point is. If I go to a bar, ask the bartender to give me a beer and they just look at me and carry on, I don't crap talk the bar like it's the worse place ever or say "hey you, give me attention so I can have a beer". If you do, good luck with that bartender helping you. 
We could go all day with these...


----------



## ian (Jan 22, 2021)

Jfotog said:


> I actually don't get what the OPs point is. If I go to a bar, ask the bartender to give me a beer and they just look at me and carry on, I don't crap talk the bar like it's the worse place ever or say "hey you, give me attention so I can have a beer". If you do, good luck with that bartender helping you.
> We could go all day with these...



Did you actually read the OP? @soigne_west's point is that after he posted a sort of lukewarm review on Yelp for the bar, the bartender left him threatening emails and abusive voice messages....


----------



## Jfotog (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh ya I read it. To me it's the same as a bartender telling that guy at the other side of the bar to be polite or fck off.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 22, 2021)

"Fuuck off" and "I'll fuuck you up" are different things.

Sharing is caring, and can help deter future bad behavior.


----------



## Jfotog (Jan 22, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> "Fuuck off" and "I'll fuuck you up" are different things.
> 
> Sharing is caring, and can help deter future bad behavior.


You hang out at better bars than some of us then


----------



## Jfotog (Jan 22, 2021)

Besides, let's just put it this way, if the OP just got a straight answer of "No" then we all wouldn't be having this convo? I'm sure he did cause this all sounds outta wack

Like do you walk into a busybMcDonald's and tell the manager, "give me a hamburger"..."I'm busy helping this other customer"... "I want it now". 
GFL with that if you want to have a hamburger


----------



## Jaszer13 (Jan 22, 2021)

You are not the first person to bring this up. He personally attacked another member of this forum and I believe said " You should shut your mouth and wait till next time, bitching about it will get you no where idiot".

"go play with your tanaka's and keep your mouth shut"

This was in response to a forum member pointing out a glitch on a website.

Out of respect to Preizzo he didn't respond.


----------



## pleue (Jan 22, 2021)

Wait, I'm confused. Are you saying you're sure OP got a response when OP stated he didn't? What's your source on this?


Jfotog said:


> Besides, let's just put it this way, if the OP just got a straight answer of "No" then we all wouldn't be having this convo? I'm sure he did cause this all sounds outta wack
> 
> Like do you walk into a busybMcDonald's and tell the manager, "give me a hamburger"..."I'm busy helping this other customer"... "I want it now".
> GFL with that if you want to have a hamburger


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jfotog said:


> I actually don't get what the OPs point is. If I go to a bar, ask the bartender to give me a beer and they just look at me and carry on, I don't crap talk the bar like it's the worse place ever or say "hey you, give me attention so I can have a beer". If you do, good luck with that bartender helping you.
> We could go all day with these...


He said in passing something about the bar to another consumer of alcohol. Bartender got wind of the conversation and threatened the first person.


----------



## soigne_west (Jan 22, 2021)

pleue said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Are you saying you're sure OP got a response when OP stated he didn't? What's your source on this?



I have the screenshots.


----------



## daveb (Jan 22, 2021)

Me thinks everyone has had their say. Not going to argue about what or what not a banned member has to say on other platforms, media.


----------

